# Steak on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did steaks for us Saturday night. Got them to medium rare, a bit over done for me but good non the less. At 600* you got to watch or they will get done quick.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!

How do you like that grill? I was looking at one at Lowe's yesterday. I had never seen one before. My brother in law has a Bubbakeg that I like alot, but they dont make them anymore. The Green Eggs are too expensive and the ceramic makes me nervous. My luck, I's break it. haha


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

I have that grill...works great...steak looks perfectly mr...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> NICE!
> 
> How do you like that grill? I was looking at one at Lowe's yesterday. I had never seen one before. My brother in law has a Bubbakeg that I like alot, but they dont make them anymore. The Green Eggs are too expensive and the ceramic makes me nervous. My luck, I's break it. haha


I have had mine for over three years and I love it. You can cook low and slow for BBQ and Hot and fast for steak and pizza, and everything in between. It is light weight compared to the BGE LG. So it is much more mobile. I take mine on the road occasionally. And as you said, more affordable, for me anyway.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, it was $299 at Lowe's. I looked at a BGE a few years back. It was close to 1K if I remember right. Too rich for my blood. haha

$300 is do-able.

I like the look of the Akorn, but the latches looked pretty hokey. Any problems with them?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> I like the look of the Akorn, but the latches looked pretty hokey. Any problems with them?


Not for me. The latch for the dome lid is to secure the unit for moving it around, not used during cooking. The latches on the ash pan are sufficiently snug.

If mine were to break down some how, I'd buy another tomorrow. The Akorn is steel, so keep it covered or you may have rust form on some parts. I keep mine up on my covered porch.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool! Now for the hard part... Talking my wife into it!!! haha
I'm a charcoal guy, she's a gas girl...

BOY, that didn't sound right. haha


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Worth every penny! Paymaster has the right set up with it under a covered porch. I've owned mine for 3 years uncovered in the elements. The removable ash pan will hold rain water and rust. 

Paymaster those steaks look good!!! :yes:


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking steaks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> The Green Eggs are too expensive and the ceramic makes me nervous. My luck, I's break it.


I had someone snatch my handle trying to close it and the lid fell off and hit the deck. Didn't break or chip. They're a lot more durable than you think. Now trying to get that hot ass lid back on took a few guys and some mitts.


----------

